# Filler on Overhaulin'



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

You guys watch Overhaulin' right??

The paint pro's on there all seem to use the same body filler, its green and looks like it spreads really nice. Z-Grip? Rage Gold? It HAS to be Evercoat!

Thanks guys!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

u can also use bondo thinner to make it spread easier


----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

I'm guessing Bondo thinner is a lot like lacquer thinner. We used to thin filler with lacquer thinner in the old days. I'd be scared to thin it, unless I had a bake-on booth or had plenty of time to let the thinner evaporate...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by barthmonster_@Mar 15 2006, 04:01 PM~5055034
> *I'm guessing Bondo thinner is a lot like lacquer thinner.  We used to thin filler with lacquer thinner in the old days.  I'd be scared to thin it, unless I had a bake-on booth or had plenty of time to let the thinner evaporate...
> *


NAW THE STUFF I SEEN COMES IN A LIL TUBE LIKE THE HARDNER DOES... BUT I NEVER USED IT.. ITS DRIES LIKE NORMAL


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 15 2006, 06:54 PM~5056304
> *NAW THE STUFF I SEEN COMES IN A LIL TUBE LIKE THE HARDNER DOES... BUT I NEVER USED IT.. ITS DRIES LIKE NORMAL
> *


dam ima need to pick some of this stuff up ima ask for it next time


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

Plastik honey ..

You can also use fiberglass resin. Just mis it in the bondo amd it will think it out fine.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by barthmonster_@Mar 15 2006, 10:06 AM~5053267
> *You guys watch Overhaulin' right??
> 
> The paint pro's on there all seem to use the same body filler, its green and looks like it spreads really nice.  Z-Grip?  Rage Gold?  It HAS to be Evercoat!
> ...



EVERCOAT PLASTIC HONEY AND RAGE GOLD TURNS GREEN WITH BLUE HARDENER.


----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

Thank you. I was wondering what it was. I've actually heard that Z-grip is 'bout as good as Rage Gold and cheaper, but what I have at the house here is Rage Gold.


----------



## jose cuervo (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by barthmonster_@Mar 16 2006, 05:11 AM~5058554
> *Thank you.  I was wondering what it was.  I've actually heard that Z-grip is 'bout as good as Rage Gold and cheaper, but what I have at the house here is Rage Gold.
> *


i have used fiberglass resin in my filler . i done that as a skim coat.


----------



## Mi Estilo CC (Dec 8, 2004)

Are you sure it was filler they were using in the show.....cuz I've seen them use allot of polyester glazing puddy....I'm sure that's the smooth flowing stuff you saw them use


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

The bodyshop I work at. We use both rage gold and evercoat z-grip

Our painter prefers the rage which does turn green but not what they use on overhaulin

Our bodymen prefer the evercoat z-grip. Claim it holds up beter, sands better and all around better than rage.

They use evercoat on overhaulin. That's what damn near all television custom shops use.

The polyester fill talked about above

Evercoat has "metal glaze" polyester finishing and blending putty

The metal glaze can be used by itslef or mixed with bondo's

When by itself. It is green and super smooth, glazed over. Sands super easy.

When mixed with z grip you don't get all thw tiny pinholes and it also makes sanding easier.


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

The bodyshop I work at. We use both rage gold and evercoat z-grip

Our painter prefers the rage which does turn green but not what they use on overhaulin

Our bodymen prefer the evercoat z-grip. Claim it holds up beter, sands better and all around better than rage.

They use evercoat on overhaulin. That's what damn near all television custom shops use.

The polyester fill talked about above

Evercoat has "metal glaze" polyester finishing and blending putty

The metal glaze can be used by itslef or mixed with bondo's

When by itself. It is green and super smooth, glazed over. Sands super easy.

When mixed with z grip you don't get all thw tiny pinholes and it also makes sanding easier.


----------

